# crockeeper will like this 1



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

http://www.joe-ks.com/archives_jun2003/ThaiGuy.jpg


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

hope the child is still alive







not in the snakes belly


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

oh boy that looks safe


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

great parenting keep it up


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

thats cute...

if i ever have a kid he will be right in the action with me.. Atleast that kids going to grow up (thats if hes not eaten first) and respect the Wild life.. unlike so many children these days.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I am all for bringing up chilredn with respect for all life, and working with animals I keep, when they are at an age appropriate level...I would love to Biotch slap the parents of that child, they should be between the child and the head of that snake..example...my youngest; In the pic 11 months old getting in some "hands on" time while I had some burms out...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

nice burm croc.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thats me









man the prents should be safer with there kids and i wouldnt want to have a snake that close to me when i am naked and i think it could aggervate the snake with that water

nice kid and burm ck


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i don't trust that snake with my kid


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

young children definently should not be left alone with large constrictors.







that's an accident waiting to happen


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

eeeee


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

eeeee


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

eeeee


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

eeeee


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

eeeee


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

eeeee


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

eeeee


----------



## King Snake bob (May 11, 2005)

King Snake bob said:


> eeeee
> [snapback]1024663[/snapback]​


how do i changed my pass for friends not to go on


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

King Snake bob said:


> King Snake bob said:
> 
> 
> > eeeee
> ...


what is with you kid?

yeah a kid with a retic is not a good idea, supposed ot be one of the most aggressive of the large constrictures.

J-Rod


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

you think thats bad? I saw a long time ago on discovery channel (I think) a family that lived in a forest who sold anti-venom they made from some kind of tree bark, I cant remember what country but they looked korean of some type. But anyways they kept a pet king cobra who the family including small children who would handle it the way any one would handle a docile python. They would even let the cobra crawl on a baby. I saw this happening! A child about 6-8 years old would go to a wicker bin and grab the cobra and put it around his sholders and carry it around. I cant even begin to imagine how it was possible to even tame a king cobra without getting killed. One of the most amazing and stupid things I ever seen.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

rbp75 said:


> you think thats bad? I saw a long time ago on discovery channel (I think) a family that lived in a forest who sold anti-venom they made from some kind of tree bark, I cant remember what country but they looked korean of some type. But anyways they kept a pet king cobra who the family including small children who would handle it the way any one would handle a docile python. They would even let the cobra crawl on a baby. I saw this happening! A child about 6-8 years old would go to a wicker bin and grab the cobra and put it around his sholders and carry it around. I cant even begin to imagine how it was possible to even tame a king cobra without getting killed. One of the most amazing and stupid things I ever seen.
> [snapback]1024937[/snapback]​


i have seen somethin sorta like that in a old reptile magazine of man of a old man holding a snapping turtle against him like a baby with the snapping turtles face resting against his neck. said he raised the turtle as a baby.

J-Rod


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

knock it off bob


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> i have seen somethin sorta like that in a old reptile magazine of man of a old man holding a snapping turtle against him like a baby with the snapping turtles face resting against his neck. said he raised the turtle as a baby.


I saw that one too.


----------



## Jinster (Mar 6, 2005)

woot that was quick reply!







. i don't have aim but my dad's email is [email protected] that might work. thanks for your care tho.


----------

